# Central Coast Case Swap 2021



## gone brewing (4/6/21)

Who’s keen for a case swap? The Central Coast Brewers are holding their 2nd case swap and you have plenty of time to plan and brew your beer to join in the fun.

Date: Sunday 15th August (at the usual club meeting)

For those of you who have not participated in a case swap, the general idea is:

You brew a batch of your finest and set aside 24 longnecks (or 48 stubbies) ensuring that you write your number on the cap.
Bring these along to the August meeting to hand yours out and get one back from every other brewer.
Go home with up to 23 new beers to try.
If you can't make it on the day then you can organise for someone else to swap your beers, which you can collect later.
If we get less than 13 participants, we will be able to double up, so everyone gets 2 longnecks of everyone else's beer

To sign up for the swap. simply copy the current list (make sure it is the latest version), paste into a new reply, pick a number and put your username next to it.
As the date gets closer, you can add the beer you will be putting forward

If you would like to put your hand up to host, please reply.

Swappers:
1- gone brewing (Dick)
2-
3-
4- 
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## gone brewing (17/6/21)

Swappers:
1- gone brewing (Dick) - Sac Whack AIPA
2- Chris - something dark
3-
4-
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## tramsjoe (20/6/21)

1- gone brewing (Dick) - Sac Whack AIPA
2- Chris - something dark
3- Joe - English Pale Ale
4-
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## Martinez (28/8/21)

I'll join next time!


----------



## gone brewing (28/8/21)

Martinez said:


> I'll join next time!


Actually we didn't get to swap beers due to the lockdown. There's 6 of us in the swap at the moment and I'm hoping to get a couple more. I still expect we will get to swap sometime this year but it may not be until Oct or Nov, so there's still time if you want to join in this one.

1- gone brewing (Dick) - Sac Whack AIPA
2- Chris - something dark
3- Joe - English Pale Ale
4-Stephen - Dr Smurtos Rye Ale
5-Luke - ??
6-Thomas - ??
7-
8-
9-
10-


----------



## Martinez (29/8/21)

Absolutely. I'm in... But as soon as restrictions ease, I'll need some help brewing my batch for the swap 
Still learning the ropes


----------



## gone brewing (30/8/21)

Great to hear! There's plenty of people happy to help you out.

For the case swap, just put together a beer you've made before that you thought was good. No need to overthink it. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Coast Judge (30/8/21)

Coast Judge here first time poster. I’m in.

1- gone brewing (Dick) - Sac Whack AIPA
2- Chris - something dark
3- Joe - English Pale Ale
4-Stephen - Dr Smurtos Rye Ale
5-Luke - ??
6-Thomas - ??
7- Coast Judge- Matt I’ve a Malt Ale in stubbies.
8-
9-
10-


----------



## gone brewing (31/8/21)

Hey Matt, glad you can join in the swap. I think we can aim to do this in November. Hopefully we'll be out of lockdown by them and able to meet up to swap.


----------



## tramsjoe (31/8/21)

Good to see we're gathering momentum!


----------



## gone brewing (14/10/21)

Hey Brewers

It's looking good for us getting together again in November for a meet up and to do this case swap. This will be on Sunday 21st, from 2pm to 5pm as usual. The venue will be announced later. 

1- gone brewing (Dick) - Sac Whack AIPA
2- Chris - something dark
3- Joe - English Pale Ale
4-Stephen - Dr Smurtos Rye Ale
5-Luke - ??
6-Thomas - ??
7- Coast Judge- Matt I’ve a Malt Ale in stubbies.
8- Jen
9-
10- 

@Martinez , did you get a brew down and want to be a part of the swap this year? Copy the list above and add your name to it.


----------



## gone brewing (14/10/21)

Update on the beers plus one more brewer:

1- gone brewing (Dick) - Sac Whack AIPA
2- Chris - something dark
3- Joe - English Pale Ale
4-Stephen - Dr Smurtos Rye Ale
5-Luke - Pale Ale
6-Thomas - Orval clone
7- Coast Judge- Matt I’ve a Malt Ale in stubbies.
8- Jen - ??
9- Karl - ??
10-


----------



## gone brewing (14/11/21)

Update on the beers plus one more brewer:

1- gone brewing (Dick) - Sac Whack AIPA
2- Chris - something dark
3- Joe - English Pale Ale
4-Stephen - Dr Smurtos Rye Ale
5-Luke - Pale Ale
6-Thomas - Orval clone
7- Coast Judge- Matt I’ve a Malt Ale in stubbies.
8- Jen - ??
9- Karl - ??
10- James - NEIPA


----------



## Martinez (16/11/21)

gone brewing said:


> @Martinez , did you get a brew down and want to be a part of the swap this year? Copy the list above and add your name to it.



I have a NZ Lager cold crashing, but (un)fortunately I have a wedding to attend this weekend.


----------

